# Golden found starved saved by rescue



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was looking at goldens available and saw this poor sweet boy and had to show you him. He was 36 pounds when he was found and has alot of easy to fix health problems. I thought it was a irish setter when I saw him but he is a red golden. My heart just goes out to him and know he is getting the love and attention he needs. It just made me cry seeing his sweet face.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9508715


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What sad pictures!! I'm so relieved he's been saved.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

omfg..........


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so glad he's been rescued


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

sometimes the things you see on this forum just break your heart...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

HuntersMomma said:


> omfg..........


You took the words right out of my mouth.

Thank goodness this poor boy is in the best of care right now.

Wouldn't you just love to find the person(s) responsible for Dukes' condition? I know I would. 

~Jackie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So glad he is in care now, so sorry this poor darling has suffered so much, hope finds a loving fore ever home in the future where he can love and be loved.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

GRRMF is one of the rescues i donate to. Duke's adoption is pending....may be in his new home by now. he is up to 70 pounds and looking great. He had a horrible fungus omn his feet, they looked awful. It took a lot of treatment, but his feet are a LOT better nowl


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Awwww that's great news!!! I wish we could see an "after" picture, I hate having that horrible one stuck in my head


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I was looking at goldens available and saw this poor sweet boy and had to show you him. He was 36 pounds when he was found and has alot of easy to fix health problems. I thought it was a irish setter when I saw him but he is a red golden. My heart just goes out to him and know he is getting the love and attention he needs. It just made me cry seeing his sweet face.
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9508715


OMG that is horrifying! What a strong will that sweet boy must have to have survived! Glad he is safe and now is taking his first steps toward a healthy and happy life - he's just beautiful!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> GRRMF is one of the rescues i donate to. Duke's adoption is pending....may be in his new home by now. he is up to 70 pounds and looking great. He had a horrible fungus omn his feet, they looked awful. It took a lot of treatment, but his feet are a LOT better nowl


 
Hurray! That is GREAT news!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't even look. I'm just glad he's safe, fed, and being loved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> GRRMF is one of the rescues i donate to. Duke's adoption is pending....may be in his new home by now. he is up to 70 pounds and looking great. He had a horrible fungus omn his feet, they looked awful. It took a lot of treatment, but his feet are a LOT better nowl


Thanks for letting me know about him. I saw his picture last night and it just broke my heart and I cried for him and had a hard time getting to sleep. It is nice that he may have a new home and all healed up now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What I wouldn't give for five minutes with whoever is responsible for this happening to him...
Thank god there are people who care and save these dogs, but each time I see yet another case of animal cruelty and neglect, my faith in "humanity" dwindles a little bit more.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

JensDreamboy said:


> Awwww that's great news!!! I wish we could see an "after" picture, I hate having that horrible one stuck in my head


Me too!! Glad he has a loving home now. Those pictures were awful. 

Everyday I come here, and everyday there is at least one post that makes me cry.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Who does that to a dog???? So sad! But glad he is being taken care of and praying her finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor guy, glad to hear hes going to his new home..... It's not very uncommon tho.. we have had several come in like that and several that are soooooooooo over weight. Hootie was 40 pounds when he came into our rescue.... And the bottom line is most of these dogs are so happy go lucky when you find them like this....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> GRRMF is one of the rescues i donate to. Duke's adoption is pending....may be in his new home by now. he is up to 70 pounds and looking great. He had a horrible fungus omn his feet, they looked awful. It took a lot of treatment, but his feet are a LOT better nowl


Yeah!!!! That's good news!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Imagine how beautiful this boy will be when he gains weight and fills out....


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Katie weighed 46 lbs. when we adopted her. Original owners had health problems and would forget to feed or water her. After 3 yrs with us, she weighs @ 80 lbs. and is on the green bean diet and getting more exercise. So glad someone saved him.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

How could anyone treat an animal like that? It makes me sick. I think that person should be locked in a closet until it loses 50% of it's body weight.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

To see pictures of Duke taken a couple of eeks ago, go to www.grrmf.org. On the side is a "menu and it has Available dogs. click on it and it takes you to a few dogs and Duke is one of them. just click on his picture. i will warn you, the dog on the opening (home) page, Riley, looks awful, but it is well worth reading his story and to see the great improvement in a most wonderful dog. I originally donatd for one horribling overweight dog, Bo, (210 pounds), who did die because he had been oveweight so long. Well, i have continued going back to the site and donate every couple of months. I had sent in a check for Duke, and also one for a golden girl with a 'watermelon size' tumor on her side. She wouldn't even sit or walk correctly because of the tumor--which turned out to be benign. I will be sneidng one for Riley's long term care in the next couple of days. I just can't not help those poor, wonderful dogs out.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> To see pictures of Duke taken a couple of eeks ago, go to www.grrmf.org. On the side is a "menu and it has Available dogs. click on it and it takes you to a few dogs and Duke is one of them. just click on his picture. .


Thanks for that link! Duke looks just wonderful now. Glad he is doing so well!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a transformation.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

HuntersMomma said:


> omfg..........


Ditto.....
that makes me so sad....i'm glad he was saved....


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG! That is so terrible, I really dont know how someone can do this to an animal! Hopefully they will be charged with animal cruelty, which we all know is definatly not what they should get.....they should get the same treatment that they forced onto this beautiful pup =(


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, thank those rescue angels that he's in rescue now!!! Such a sweet handsome looking boy!!!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Monster was one year, 40 pounds and underweight when I got him (currently healthy and 65 lbs) ..but I just remember skinny and a little bit of ribs...nothing that extreme...so sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy for Duke!

Praying he and the little girl with watermelon shaped tumor go to VERY LOVING homes soon!!


----------

